# Windows 7 is stuck on a blue wallpaper with a bird



## SANDWICHMASTA (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi there, i recently have bought a Acer Aspire 7552g laptop, and it was running just fine until a few moments ago. i left it on and took off for about 5 hours, and i come back and its stuck on a blue screen with a white bird and green leafs. i have never seen this before. ive tried manually shutting it down (holding the power button) and restarting it several times, to no avail, then i tried starting it in safe mode, it gets about halfway through i suppose and the flashes a blue screen and starts all over.

I have absolutely no idea what could have happened here. it was working fine when i left and i come back to this, ive only had it for 2 months or so, so to see it fouling up already is extremely worrisome. Please, any help you can throw my way would be great!


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

is that the wallpaper or something? 

Can you right click?

What happens when you hit ctrl-alt-delete?


----------



## SANDWICHMASTA (Oct 11, 2007)

nothing at all  no its not my wallpaper. from what ive looked up, its the same screen used to install windows 7, but i never seen it before


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

That's prolly the login screen, and that it hasn't been able to progress past it (something is freezing the Windows loading process). Does it look anything like this? 

You also said that there's different blue screens as well (as in error blue screens, or bsods)? If that's the case, and it's doing it on safe mode, then it is most likely to occur from a hardware issue. Though clarify if possible on what's happening, so we can get a better understanding of the situation.


----------



## SANDWICHMASTA (Oct 11, 2007)

Yes thats exactly what it is VirGnarus. except it loads at a lower resolution so i only see a portion of it. so what its doing is, if i load it with startup repair, the screen turns black for a bit, then loads the screen, the loading cursor pops up for a few seconds, then its forever stuck on that screen.

When i boot it on safe mode, it gets to LOADED: windows/driver/atipcie.sys and then pause for a while, flashes a blue screen then reboots the computer.

This is amazingly frustrating seeing as this computer is near brand new..


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

this one here says to wait, so try that for now:
Windows 7 Installation Hangs (Solution!) - Lifehacking – Tips & Tricks for Everyday Life


----------



## SANDWICHMASTA (Oct 11, 2007)

thank you tosh, ive seen that too, the thing is im not installing windows 7, it came with the laptop. ive tried waiting for 25 minutes or so before, and now im leaving it on to wait again.

though i ant see how that could solve it seeing how its not installing windows 7


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

If worst case comes, since it is quite new, have you considered reinstalling Windows or installing a copy of Windows on your pc to verify if that loads and functions nominally? You probably don't have much to lose in it since it's such an early purchase, and even then you most likely won't lose personal data unless you opt to format the drive prior to installing Windows 7.

Note: The reason I recommend this is because it's an early PC, otherwise I wouldn't. Reinstalling Windows 7 clean would clear out any possible driver issues and therefore any instability that occurs would point almost immediately to hardware malfunctioning. You can choose to do this, or decide to go to run extensive test programs to verify a hardware problem.


----------



## SANDWICHMASTA (Oct 11, 2007)

i really wouldnt mind reinstalling windows, i keep any files i have on a seperate external hardrive. the only thing i would lose is my game collection, which would be hell to download and install again (wish i installed them on the external :/) but thats nothing compared to a working computer. However, i have no windows 7 installation disc or anything. theres a backup partition on the the laptops hdd though, isnt that what its for?


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Yeah, you should use the partition and do a re-installation.

Still, I'm curious as to what caused this. In other words, if it happened once then it can happen again.


----------



## SANDWICHMASTA (Oct 11, 2007)

im about twice as curious as you are tosh lol. i kinda want to contact acer since im sure theres some sort of warranty on it. its super annoying. im just lucky i still have my old laptop handy. now i have no idea how to use the partition, seeing as it just leads me to the blue screen. how do i do so? is it a startup option?


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Acer Support - Answers, E-Mail, Chat - How do I reinstall the Operating System on my computer?


----------



## SANDWICHMASTA (Oct 11, 2007)

thank you tosh, it friggin sucks i have to do a clean install, but hey its better than having a paperweight for a laptop.  ill let you know if this fixes it

just out of curiosity, what kind of tests did you have in mind Vir? i wont have a chance to do the reinstall till later this evening, so i might as well ask


----------



## SANDWICHMASTA (Oct 11, 2007)

sadly, that did not work, i tried reinstalling off the partition, but it just hangs on the "Please wait a moment screen..." idk if that means its a hardware problem, or if the partition is corrupted. Well this is disappointing, any idea where to go from here?


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

This is getting to be difficult. Try removing some hardware. If there are two sticks of ram, remove one of them. If you have a removable dvd drive, then remove it. Remove anything that you can.


----------



## SANDWICHMASTA (Oct 11, 2007)

its a laptop, and im pretty sure that would void my warranty. ive contacted acer however, im waiting for a response.. I have nothing attached to it *** far as USB goes..


----------

